# ✿ quick town cleanout!



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

hello, i'm looking to sell these items since they're all over my town. 
trades will be held in your town, if we do trade! take a look:

✿ mush furniture set (+ extras) // 50 btb 
✿ minimalist furniture set // 40 btb
✿ 13 streetpass items // 40 btb 
✿ chinese zodiac set // 50 btb
✿ chocolate cake (x1) // 10 btb 
✿ throwing beans // 10 btb
✿ lacy white tank // 5 btb 
✿ black velvet dress // 5 btb
✿ maid dress // 5 btb 
✿ bathrobe // 5 btb
✿ pink party dress // 5 btb
✿ striped wet suit // 5 btb
✿ white wet suit // 5 btb
✿ villager pictures: zucker, chrissy, lucky, maple, francine, erik, octavian, beau, diana, ankha, marina, and merengue! // each 10 btb

thanks for stopping by! ✿​


----------



## ClassiGlass (May 3, 2015)

Hi! I'd like the white wet suit and the bathrobe. Also, are the streetpass items purchasable separately? I don't think I'll need all 16 of them. Thank you!


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

ClassiGlass said:


> Hi! I'd like the white wet suit and the bathrobe. Also, are the streetpass items purchasable separately? I don't think I'll need all 16 of them. Thank you!



 sure thing! which ones are you looking for? i have bubble blowers, pinwheels, and balloons (mostly the bunny ones i believe)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

For the Chinese zodiac set you mean the little animal bobble heads?


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> For the Chinese zodiac set you mean the little animal bobble heads?



 yes! c:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> yes! c:



May I reserve the set?


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

nuuuuuuu i was going to ask that question i really want that zodiac set  its on my wishlist ill pay 50 tbt for it


----------



## Aeryka (May 3, 2015)

I'd love to buy chinese zodiac set, throwing beans, bathrobe!


----------



## ClassiGlass (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> sure thing! which ones are you looking for? i have bubble blowers, pinwheels, and balloons (mostly the bunny ones i believe)



I'd like a bubble blower, and two bunny balloons; one yellow and the other, you choose- I can't decide!


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

wu uh.. three people want the set and i don't know what to do ; n ; 

and i'll check to see if i have the yellow bunny balloon for you, classiglass~


----------



## airpeaches (May 3, 2015)

I'd like the Striped Wetsuit and one of the Chocolate cakes, please~ c:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> wu uh.. three people want the set and i don't know what to do ; n ;
> 
> and i'll check to see if i have the yellow bunny balloon for you, classiglass~



;-; sigh I could pick up now if you let me buy it


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

put our 3 names in a hat on different slips of paper and choose randomly and the winner gets to buy the set!


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

why don't we play a game, you three? so i could continue on and let people purchase something~ i'm thinking of a number between 1-10, what is it? c:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

7 xD


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

7 is my guess


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

ClassiGlass said:


> I'd like a bubble blower, and two bunny balloons; one yellow and the other, you choose- I can't decide!



 i don't have a yellow one! would you like two random colored balloons instead? ^^


----------



## Aeryka (May 3, 2015)

4!? worth a shot haha. Are you going to end up saying who is the closest? or would we have to guess again if we're all wrong?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I almost said 7 too lmao >_>


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

DapperGoatee said:


> I'd like the Striped Wetsuit and one of the Chocolate cakes, please~ c:



 sure, no problem! let me get everything situated first and i'll bring them to your town~ please don't send btb until i'm ready for you!


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

lol whats with the number 7 lol it was first number that i thought of xD


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> 7 xD



 winner winner chicken dinner! the number was 8, but you were the first one to guess the closest! let me get through my first customer and i'll be right with you~


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

wow... rage quit... xD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> winner winner chicken dinner! the number was 8, but you were the first one to guess the closest! let me get through my first customer and i'll be right with you~



Yay :3 Tysm I'll go ahead and add you please let me know when to send TBT


----------



## airpeaches (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> sure, no problem! let me get everything situated first and i'll bring them to your town~ please don't send btb until i'm ready for you!


Oki doki~ Let me know whenever you're ready and I'll open my gates! c:


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

ll_13055_ll said:


> wow... rage quit... xD



 i know, i would have too. xD i was like, "...guessed two seconds too late ;_____;"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aeryka said:


> 4!? worth a shot haha. Are you going to end up saying who is the closest? or would we have to guess again if we're all wrong?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I almost said 7 too lmao >_>



 would you still like the throwing beans? c: the first customer claimed the bathrobe, but you're welcome to order anything else!


----------



## Aeryka (May 3, 2015)

Grats 00ToxicLove00!

I'll still take the throwing beans c:


----------



## ClassiGlass (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> i don't have a yellow one! would you like two random colored balloons instead? ^^



That's fine! Using my amazing math powers/calculator, each street pass item is 3.125 tbt. I'll round it up and the total comes to 20 tbt in all, if I'm right. I'll add your friend code and transfer the tbt right after that.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 3, 2015)

May I buy the throwing beans? 

Edit: Was it already bought?.-. Sorry.


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

Well I guess gg at ToxicLove! Ima go cry in a corner now xD


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

ClassiGlass said:


> That's fine! Using my amazing math powers/calculator, each street pass item is 3.125 tbt. I'll round it up and the total comes to 20 tbt in all, if I'm right. I'll add your friend code and transfer the tbt right after that.



 correcto-mundo! i'll add you as well, and please open your gates so i can deliver ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> May I buy the throwing beans?
> 
> Edit: Was it already bought?.-. Sorry.



 i have an extra set of beans! (didn't even see it) you can have it if you want it ^^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ll_13055_ll said:


> Well I guess gg at ToxicLove! Ima go cry in a corner now xD



 OMG NO </3 if i find another zodiac set, i'll contact you right away! (that is.. if you haven't gotten it by then)


----------



## ClassiGlass (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> correcto-mundo! i'll add you as well, and please open your gates so i can deliver ^^
> 
> I'll open them in a minute or so! A little mishap has stolen my time, argh!


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 3, 2015)

Okay.  But I need to get 10 more tbt bells. ^-^ I'll be back when I have it, and buy it if it's still available.


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

ClassiGlass said:


> I'll open them in a minute or so! A little mishap has stolen my time, argh!



 take your time! i have your items ready ^^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Okay.  But I need to get 10 more tbt bells. ^-^ I'll be back when I have it, and buy it if it's still available.



 alrighty, please let me know! ^^


----------



## Ja.cob (May 3, 2015)

that sounds great when or if you get it ill be more like this

[video]https://38.media.tumblr.com/504cb94fe0f41e563f435ee2f833dcb5/tumblr_n47d7f7uFv1rt5pgzo1_400.gif[/video]


----------



## ClassiGlass (May 3, 2015)

Gates open!


----------



## pillow bunny (May 3, 2015)

I'd like to buy the streetpass items and maid dress if they're available!


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

@classiglass be over in a minute! 

@pillowbunny i have added you! you may buy those ^^ 

@EVERYONE ELSE please open your gates! i will be arriving soon, one after another~ and please send btb as soon as i get there before i drop the items c:


----------



## Aeryka (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> @classiglass be over in a minute!
> 
> @pillowbunny i have added you! you may buy those ^^
> 
> @EVERYONE ELSE please open your gates! i will be arriving soon, one after another~ and please send btb as soon as i get there before i drop the items c:



My gates to Sanguine are open! Whenever you're ready c:


----------



## pillow bunny (May 3, 2015)

oops I forgot I have to plot reset first!  I'll pay an extra 10 tbt if you hold the items for a little bit?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

Gates opened to Artemis


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> oops I forgot I have to plot reset first!  I'll pay an extra 10 tbt if you hold the items for a little bit?



 that's fine! reserved for you whenever you're ready~ please take your time!


----------



## airpeaches (May 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delay!
My gate is open; my town name is Ganymede


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

DapperGoatee said:


> Sorry for the delay!
> My gate is open; my town name is Ganymede



 on my way to your town next! it's fine, dear! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 @ darkonyx and @pillowbunny : please add me and tell me when you two are ready ^^


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 3, 2015)

One more bell needed. Goinhg to send payment in a few minutes once I get it.


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

ding ding ding! i see 11 bells on you~ c:


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 3, 2015)

Added and sent the payment.


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

will open my gates in a few! thank you, payment received! ^^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 open~


----------



## pillow bunny (May 3, 2015)

I can get my items now if you're not busy


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I can get my items now if you're not busy



 ah yes! please sent tbt and you can come on over as well! ; v ; i'll collect your items~ please be sure to add me!


----------



## pillow bunny (May 3, 2015)

Do I pay you 35 or 45?


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Do I pay you 35 or 45?



 45 please~


----------



## noizora (May 3, 2015)

I'd like to buy the mush set please!


----------



## pillow bunny (May 3, 2015)

kk I'll be there in just a second


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> kk I'll be there in just a second



 thank you! ^^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



izora said:


> I'd like to buy the mush set please!



 waaaah!!!! i'm sorry, my dear ; v ; i just saw this! yes, yes of course you can have it! i'll add you and you can come pick up~


----------



## noizora (May 3, 2015)

Sorry to bother you but did you see my order? ;w;


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

izora said:


> Sorry to bother you but did you see my order? ;w;



 yes!! i'm so sorry!! i responded just a second ago ;; of course you can have the mush set! <3


----------



## noizora (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> yes!! i'm so sorry!! i responded just a second ago ;; of course you can have the mush set! <3



Thanks! I'll head over once you've added me back c:


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

izora said:


> Thanks! I'll head over once you've added me back c:



 adding you right now~ please sent btb after you've arrived and i'll start dropping the items c: 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 gates open for you!


----------



## Kailah (May 5, 2015)

bumping this! <3


----------

